# cool/warm/undertones...help!



## littlelight (Sep 17, 2009)

i was matched first at nc40...got nc42 because i thought nc40 was too light. i use studio fix powder in c40. everytime i go get matched, people say that i have olive complexion. others say i dont. 

can someone help me figure this out. 

what is cool?
what is warm?
how can i identify my undertones?

thanks!


----------



## ginger9 (Sep 17, 2009)

Check this out:
Foundation Help | Specktra.Net


----------



## snkatha (Sep 18, 2009)

The easiest way is to look at what clothing flatters your skintone. Warm undertones look amazing in burnt oranges, yellows, red etc cool undertones look awesome in turqoise, purple and pastel colors.


----------



## AdrianUT (Sep 18, 2009)

You can also look at your veins. If they look green you are most likely warm, it they look blue you might be cool. It you can't tell or they look both then go with neutral.


----------



## Strawberrymold (Sep 18, 2009)

press your fingers down (with pressure) on the inner portion of your wrist. When you release at first the area will look pale, then either a yellow, olive or cool tone will appear. Personally though if you think you are olive, I might try another brand, olive undertones often get matched in colors that are far too yellow or far to cool. Neither oxidize well on the skin in the deeper spectrum. a neutral shade would work well on you, but I don't feel like MAC has a good range of neutral shades (sorry I love MAC but they really don't)

HTH


----------



## littlelight (Sep 18, 2009)

thanks for your advice. i am thinking of trying out a different brands. thanks so much!


----------



## littlelight (Sep 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdrianUT* 

 
_You can also look at your veins. If they look green you are most likely warm, it they look blue you might be cool. It you can't tell or they look both then go with neutral._

 
ill do that. thanks


----------



## Boasorte (Sep 19, 2009)

i pressed down I see pale? 
not sure I also need help with that, im an NW but I look better in cool colours, and SOME warm
and my veins are blue green!


----------



## MAHALO (Sep 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_i pressed down I see pale? 
not sure I also need help with that, im an NW but I look better in cool colours, and SOME warm
and my veins are blue green!_

 
I believe that in MAC terms NW is not warm in other words cool (red/pink not yellow).


----------



## Boasorte (Sep 22, 2009)

o00o I see, thanks doll!


----------

